# Canon EF 70-200 4.0L USM Kaufberatung



## Benny_Ben_Ben (17. Juni 2007)

Hi.
Ich habe vor mir ein neues Zoom-Objektiv für meine EOS-400d zu kaufen.
http://geizhals.at/a44479.html

Ist das was Gutes oder könnt Ihr mir was besseres, vielleicht auch von Sigma, empfehlen


Gruss Benny


----------



## Beppone (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo Benny,

hatte das 4/70-200L selbst und war begeistert davon. Für Excellente Leistung (da kommt bei Offenblende auch kein Sigma dran!) wirst du um ein Stativ allerdings nicht herumkommen. Nicht ganz billig aber gerade bei der etwas windigen 400D sehr hilfreich ist der Stativring, der nochmal 120,- EUR kostet.

Günstiger als von geizhals.at vorgeschlagen bekommst du dein 70-200L über einen kleinen  Umweg: bei dem bekannten SLR-Forum http://www.dslr-forum.de registrieren, dann von dort aus auf die Bannerwerbung von AC-Foto klicken und das Telezoom zum Forumspreis von 588,- EUR bestellen.

Hab übrigens jetzt den Nachfolger, das 4/70-200 L IS und will den IS nicht mehr missen. Selbst bei Zeiten von 1/500s und Stativaufnahmen (außer Selbstauslöser mit SVA) werden die schon sehr guten Leistungen des Vorgängers nochmals getoppt.

Grüße, Bep


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (17. Juni 2007)

Bekomme ich über das Forum auch das EF 70-200 4.0L IS USM billiger


----------



## Beppone (18. Juni 2007)

Nö, aber über Canons "Cash-Back" Aktion. Canon zahlt bei Neukauf bestimmter Objektive einen bestimmten Betrag zurück.

Beim 4/70-200 L IS sind das aktuell 120,- EUR. Bei einem Neupreis von 990,- EUR kostet dich das Teil dann letztlich nur noch 870,- Euronen. Mußt halt mal auf die Canon-Homepage gehen und dir die aktuellen Rückvergütungen ansehen.

Grüße!


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (18. Juni 2007)

Ich hab jetzt gesehen, dass es das 70-200 2.8L USM um 1000€ gibt.
Da werd ich wohl mal ein paar Überstunden schieben^^


Gruss Benny


----------



## Beppone (20. Juni 2007)

Interessant, für EUR 1.200,- wüßt ich auch welche. Wo gibts das für 1.000,- EUR?

Kommt zwar für mich nicht in Frage, weil es einfach doppelt soviel wiegt wie das 4.0er, dazu ohne IS, der mehr wett macht als eine Blendenstufe. Aber wäre nice to know.

Das bessere Freistellvermögen und die kürzeren Belichtungszeiten bei bewegten Objekten sind natürlich nicht ohne. Auch ist die Stativschelle dabei, die beim 4.0er 120,- EUR extra kostet.

Grüße!


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (20. Juni 2007)

Bei ebay gibts es neu ab ca. 1100€.
Wenn, dann würde für mich jetzt das 2.8L in Frage kommen.


----------



## RamboHoch2 (28. Juni 2007)

@benny ben ben: hi, du hast zu beginn geschrieben:"(...)ist das was gutes(...)" 
wenn du dich also erst seit kurzem für fotografie interessierst dann würd ich dir von dem kauf abraten. dieses objektiv ist der hammer, ohne frage (hab damit auch schon fotos gemacht) aber als neuling kannst du dir auch ruhig etwaige modelle von tamron kaufen. mit sigma hatte ich nicht so gute erfahrungen gemacht. da bekommt man ein 70-300mm schon für ca. 200€ wie gesagt ich weiß ja nicht wie hoch deine ansprüche sind aber mir hat es damals völlig gereicht. ach an alle: korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich vielleicht falsche angaben mache aber ich bin neu hier


----------

